
Ask HN: How can people with ties to anti-privacy software switch to FOSS? - crusader1099
Many of us use social media and other online services significantly in our lives. Many of us are FOSS&#x2F;privacy advocates who have made the difficult switch to only using such software. Some of us (including myself) are somewhere in between. We know the benefits of reducing our links to privacy-disrespecting companies, but we are tied to using such services because of work or ease-of-use or some other reason. How can we make the great leap in an easy and (mostly non-disruptuve) manner?
======
lm28469
There is no easy way out, you'll have to make many trade-off. You gave your
privacy for convenience, the only way to get it back is to give back the
convenience. Practice what you preach, or stop preaching.

Same thing with ecology really, "I want to save the planet but I don't want to
change my life at all", well it simply isn't possible.

------
SamReidHughes
The answer would depend on what software you use and want to use, not that
this was a serious question anyway. Forget about software and focus on more
important things in life, like reproduction.

